

Ask HN: Recommendations for purchase and storage of Bitcoins - saturngirl

Interested to know what HN recommends is the best way to<p>(i) buy bit coins<p>(ii) store bit coins
======
Phlarp
Buy: Coinbase or Okcoin

Store: generate address keys on an air-gapped computer, best option is a linux
live boot instance, encrypt the keys with a strong password and store on write
protected media in a safe place. Make sure to have several backups of the
encrypted storage file and for the love of bits do not forget the passwords.
NEVER LET RAW KEYS NEAR AN INTERNET CONNECTED MACHINE, when you are ready to
transfer funds out of the secure wallet(s) decrypt them on an air-gapped
machine, sign your transaction, and then copy that over to a connected machine
to broadcast.

------
Someone1234
Bitcoin Exchange (e.g. okcoin). Offline (e.g. physical media like a few DVDs,
an unplugged flash drive, and so on). I wouldn't store more than you
absolutely have to online as some of these Bitcoin "banks" have a habit of
running off with everyone's Bitcoins.

I wouldn't recommend Bitcoins in general as an "investment." Only if you are
buying the coins to be used in the near term for a purchase. Investing in
Bitcoins is a little suspect, never invest what you cannot afford to lose.

------
abrkn
I recommend storing on hardware wallets like Trezor. You can buy from
Bitstamp, Kraken, Localbitcoins, Okcoin, ANX.

